# Candela (Claro) Cigars, anyone?



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I know that Candela wrappers, also known as Jade or American Market Standard (AMS) wrappers, were all the rage in the late 50's to 60s but then they died out (at least in the US). Now, they seems like they might be on the verge of a renaissance.

They're known for having a light green wrapper and a slightly sour taste. I actually enjoyed the single Camacho Monarca Candela that I smoked, but I also like very dark, bitter stouts, so I suspect that's part of it.

What say you all? Have you smoked one? What was it, and what did you think? Want to? Or would you rather run a cheese grater over your tongue and drink a glass of lemon juice and vinegar after?

And for the record, we're talking about _this_ Candela...










..._not_ this Candela.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yes,and i liked it!










i think i posted a review somewhere...


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

I have yet to try a Candela-wrapped cigar but I am interested in smoking one. I'd really like to try the new Illusione that is in the works.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Never seen one, but keepin' my eye out. 

I saw a guy with one at a lounge once, but he brought it there and got it from the internets...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a_ tasty _looking pic, Ron!



Magnate said:


> I saw a guy with one at a lounge once, but he brought it there and got it from the internets...


Wow...that's an _extremely_ rude thing to do. :shock:


----------



## Snomoskier (Apr 15, 2009)

I've smoked the Don Thomas Candelas and enjoyed them for what they were. Supposedly they have an 18 year old wrapper on them. They were very well constructed, had a silky smooth feel to the wrapper, and very mild subtle flavors. Deffinitely not a flavor bomb but worth a try I'd say if you can find them cheap.

I was generously gifted an Hoyo de Monterry Candela from d_day. They haven't been produced since '02 and it will stay in the collection for a while.


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Never gotten a hold of one myself, but I'm always interested in trying new things.


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

nope never seen them would like the try one, can you send me 1 please :usa:


rk_classic


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

The only one that's ever caught my eye was that Camacho. I've had the Don Carlos a long time ago, and remember it being extremely mild, but I've heard good thangs about the Camachos! I like the idea of a strong smoke with a mild wrapper, just to see how it works. Sorta like a Double Ligero with a Connecticut wrapper.


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmmmm..... I have never tried or seen one but wouldn't mind trying one if I had the chance.:whoo:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

FiveStar said:


> The only one that's ever caught my eye was that Camacho. I've had the Don Carlos a long time ago, and remember it being extremely mild, but I've heard good thangs about the Camachos! I like the idea of a strong smoke with a mild wrapper, just to see how it works. Sorta like a Double Ligero with a Connecticut wrapper.


Ron's experience may have been different, but the one I smoked I would call more medium bodied than full. Good stick, though.

rk_classic - sorry buddy, I only had the one. The Camacho isn't too expensive (about 4.50/stick, depending), and I believe the Don Tomas is even cheaper.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I've had one and thought that it was pretty decent. An A. Fuente. I bought two of them online and still have one resting that I might try again in a month or two. I was pressed for time when I was smoking my last one; for some reason it reminded me of vodka while I was smoking it.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I am a candela whore.

Candelas I like:
Arturo Fuente (Spanish lonsdale, seleccion privada #1, Churchill, 858, curlyhead)
Hoyo de Monterrey governor (out of production)
La Gloria Cubana (out of production)
Astral
Macanudo Jade
Don Tomas cetros #2
Indian Tabac

candelas I don't like:
iguana
angry elf
camacho monarca

I've preordered a box of the Illusione candelas. Been itching to try one.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Whenever I find one, I buy it. And usually like it. The Fuente 8-5-8 is my favorite.


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

> rk_classic - sorry buddy, I only had the one. The Camacho isn't too expensive (about 4.50/stick, depending), and I believe the Don Tomas is even cheaper.


thanks for the offer brotl, I will make my way up to the local to see if I can find one...

rk_classic


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

AF Curly Head Lonsdale. I liked it!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

It seems that I'm the only one who voted:
_"Yes, but I didn't care for it"_

I've had the AF 8-5-8 Candela a few times and just didn't care for it. It actually tasted "green", like fresh cut grass and law clippings. Just my opinion, there.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Wow...that's an _extremely_ rude thing to do. :shock:


In most cases, I'd be inclined to agree with you... but, this lounge is home bro. For real...

I've seen BOTL's from this forum fall asleep on the couch next to me for list 30 - 45 minutes in between smokes at this place.

Last time we herfed there, me and two other BOTL were talking about an out of production cigar that we got from elsewhere that caused us problems... and they went in the back and got us all replacements for FREE! We didn't even get them there in the first place.

EVERY time I go there, I bring my own sticks - most people do... but, I also usually buy 2 - 10 sticks before I leave too - and most people do...

I agree, this lounge deserves support... but, it's too comfy to be worried about where you got the stick you're smokin' right now... and that's a vibe I want to support - and do, heavily. (plus they have red tubes on the shelf!!)

But, no candela/claros... :focus:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Magnate said:


> In most cases, I'd be inclined to agree with you... but, this lounge is home bro. For real...
> 
> I've seen BOTL's from this forum fall asleep on the couch next to me for list 30 - 45 minutes in between smokes at this place.
> 
> ...


That is on topic...it's my thread, and I asked the question.  So there.

Sounds great...I wish I lived close enough to go check it out. Might as well tell us the name for those BOTL/SOTLs who live in the area! 

Why not ask them about Claros? Maybe they could grab some singles for you.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

I have no problem plugging smokey joe's!! Smokey Joe's Cigar Lounge Sports Bar at BJ's Bingo Fife Washington Tacoma Seattle WA offering a cigar smoking lounge, sports bar, wine bar, happy hour, satellite tv, sporting events, smokin on the res

Also, if you check out the Team WA threads, there's some pics of us herfin' out!!

And you're right... I should ask them about claros...

And if you do come out here for some reason, let me know!!


----------



## Yosysfire (Dec 23, 2009)

Never had a Candela, but do have four AF 8-5-8's waiting to catch on fire....looking forward to it. Probably within the next week or so...


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

So, candelas were once one of the more popular cigar types in the US, right?

Why did they fall out of favor?


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

unsafegraphics said:


> I've had the AF 8-5-8 Candela a few times and just didn't care for it. It actually tasted "green", like fresh cut grass and law clippings. Just my opinion, there.


Those grassy notes are _definitely _characteristic of a candela.



iMarc said:


> So, candelas were once one of the more popular cigar types in the US, right?
> 
> Why did they fall out of favor?


Yes, they were huge at one time. Someone better versed in the history of the leaf would have to step in though. I remember reading once that they declined because of the increase in availability of cheaper, machine made sticks.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just something about that color always turns me away when I see them at the B&M. I'd feel like I was smoking a leaf that was just plucked from the ground haha.

Something that's interesting though is that all but 1 person that voted in the pool who *has* tried it liked it. Hmm, interesting. Maybe I need to broaden my horizon and try one sometime. *Sometime...* :wink:


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

No brand name, just a local shop in San Antonio that made their own right there in the window.

It had more taste than most others I have smoked. Good enough, sweet, but not something I think I'd like regularly.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

never had one but i was looking to purchase some. They look like pretty interesting sticks.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

I've never tried a candela. Something about the way they are described as sour doesn't appeal to me much.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

seyer0686 said:


> I've never tried a candela. Something about the way they are described as sour doesn't appeal to me much.


 I have never described a candela as sour. To me, there is a tangy sweetness (or maybe sweet tanginess) paired with a hint of black pepper that is unique to this wrapper. I think it's a wonderful flavor, but not everyone will agree.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

d_day said:


> I have never described a candela as sour. To me, there is a tangy sweetness (or maybe sweet tanginess) paired with a hint of black pepper that is unique to this wrapper. I think it's a wonderful flavor, but not everyone will agree.


I was referring to John in the first post.



> They're known for having a light green wrapper and a slightly sour taste.


And I've read that description several time before.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't had much luck finding a sampler of candelas. Any thoughts on this one?

$27.80 + $5.95 S&H

Green Candela Wrapper, 6-cigar Sampler



> 2 - Baccarat Havana The Game Candela Churchill 7" * 48, Single
> Mild and delicate Candela wrapper makes its long awaited return in the market with the Baccarat Candela. Its characteristic light green color is a real treat to the eyes.
> 
> 2 - Baccarat Havana The Game Candela Rothschild 5" * 50, Single
> ...


----------



## kckelly54 (Aug 17, 2010)

When I first started smoking cigars I was into Columbo. Most of the older episodes show him smoking Candelas. I bought a box of Don Thomas. I also like the Comachos. I'm just getting ready to burn a Fuente. I like the color.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bought a few Fuente 858 candelas to smoke for breakfast last summer...smoked one after about 2 mos and liked it alot...don' know the reason I haven't revisited the other 2...should have about a year on em by now...mabe because I mainly wen to pipes in the am?? Get around to 'em sooner or later.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

looking forward to trying the new illusion...


----------



## jay lundy (Aug 26, 2010)

The Camacho Candellas are great. I believe they still produce them once a year usually around the xmas holidays. It is my understanding that they stop the fermentation process early so to keep the green shade to the wrapper and this will leave a little bit of the twang to the cigar, however camacho does a good job to minimize this.


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

unsafegraphics said:


> It seems that I'm the only one who voted:
> _"Yes, but I didn't care for it"_
> 
> I've had the AF 8-5-8 Candela a few times and just didn't care for it. It actually tasted "green", like fresh cut grass and law clippings. Just my opinion, there.


That was my impression as well. Grass clippings. I somoked a few candelas way back when I first started smoking, they were Berings I believe. Years later I tried the JR Ultimate candela, and really didn't care for them.

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tried some many years back when i smoked N.C's. Didn't care for them at all. Taste like i was smoking the lawn. And the smell of the cigar itself while burning.uke:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm a fan. I tried one from A Fuente that had been resting in my B&M's humidor for upwards of around a year and it was great. I've enjoyed almost every one that I've had though I'm no seasoned veteran. d_day bombed me with a few a while back that I have resting in my humidor right now. I expect those to expose me to a few more heights.

In my experience, these benefit greatly from a little bit of rest.


----------



## pkloop (Sep 2, 2010)

YES LOVE THEM!! The Fuente candelas are great and I really wish this wrapper was more available then it is!

Does anyone have a master list of all candelas/double claro currently in production?

Searching goog for a candela in a slim panatela was how I discovered this forum tonight..and its a great place. From my readin' you guys seem like good folks!

Steve


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

pkloop said:


> YES LOVE THEM!! The Fuente candelas are great and I really wish this wrapper was more available then it is!
> 
> Does anyone have a master list of all candelas/double claro currently in production?
> 
> ...


Yay! We're happy to have you here, Steve. 

A master list...I dunno of one, but that would be terrific to have. Maybe if I get some free time later (yeah, right), I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I don;t know if I could call myself a candela expert, but I smoke a lot more of them than anyone I know, so I'll write up a list here off the top of my head...

*Drug store cigars*:
Antonio y Cleopatra Grenadiers
Garcia y Vega

*Premium smokes*, out of production, but still can be found sometimes:
La Gloria Cubana
Hoyo de Monterrey

*Premium Smokes*, still in production
Arturo Fuente - 858, Seleccion Privada #1, Churchill, Spanish Lonsdale, Curlyhead
Macanudo Jade
Camacho
Greycliff Emerald
Astral
Don Tomas
Iguana
Angry Elf
Puros Indios
Victor Sinclair
Baccarat

*Soon to be released*
Illusione HL Candela

I may have left out a few, but you can see there are lots of them out there. Of course, I recommend steering clear of the angry elf and the iguana, but other than those, everything listed is pretty tasty. The Greycliffs are pretty darn good, but look out for the cost.

20 years ago, there were still quite a few holdover candela smokers out there, and consequently almost every manufacturer still made one or two smokes with this wrapper. Punch, La Gloria, Hoyo de Monterrey, and even CAO all have made them in the past. I really wish it was a more popular wrapper, but at the same time I'm glad I don't have to fight with a million people to get it.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

d_day said:


> I don;t know if I could call myself a candela expert, but I smoke a lot more of them than anyone I know, so I'll write up a list here off the top of my head...
> 
> *Drug store cigars*:
> Antonio y Cleopatra Grenadiers
> ...


Nicely done, Sir!!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

No problem! Don't go thinking this is a copmplete list. It's only the ones I could remember off the top of my head. If I did some digging I'm sure I could find more. 

Also, Tinder Box has (or had) a house brand cigar wrapped with a candela. The only thing was it was only available by the box.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Ron gave me one from Camacho. I'll fire it up this weekend. I'll tell ya, it sticks out like a sore thumb!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Camacho Candela Please


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I tried one from an AF sampler. It was ok, but a little mild for my taste.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Not sure I could bring myself to smoke a green cigar.

They look like they are not ripe, like tomatoes or bananas...


----------



## pkloop (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the list d day! Much appreciated! If you come across any others post 'em up!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Forgot about Puros Idios, Baccarat, and Victor Sinclair. Added those to my list.


----------



## The_Smoked_Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

d_day said:


> I don;t know if I could call myself a candela expert, but I smoke a lot more of them than anyone I know, so I'll write up a list here off the top of my head...
> 
> *Drug store cigars*:
> Antonio y Cleopatra Grenadiers
> ...


Due exception to the Macanudo Jade which has long been discontinued.


----------



## akabilly (May 8, 2008)

FYI - 

I was doing some shopping today and came across the Illusione HL Candela at new havana cigars .

Cheers


----------



## rentalman (Mar 20, 2009)

I got a few Graycliff Emeralds while I was in the Bahamas from the factory store a few years. My local shop carries Graycliff, but never gets any of these in so while I had the chance I grabbed a few. I save them for special occasions and keep them in the bottom drawer of my humi so they keep their color. I've enjoyed every one I've had so far.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

I picked up what I think is a Curlyhead. Came as a single , plain cello with A Fuente on it. It was in a discount bin, and seemed cheap at a buck, so I got it. Haven't tried it yet, the color just seemed unattractive. NativeTexan, what store was that?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

kbiv said:


> I picked up what I think is a Curlyhead. Came as a single , plain cello with A Fuente on it. It was in a discount bin, and seemed cheap at a buck, so I got it. Haven't tried it yet, the color just seemed unattractive. NativeTexan, what store was that?


No band and A. Fuente on the cello makes it a curlyhead. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

The_Smoked_Blade said:


> Due exception to the Macanudo Jade which has long been discontinued.


Apologies. I was assuming they were still being made because they are still available in almost every size just about everywhere that stocks them.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Picked up an illusione 88 candela today. I'm going to wait till the summer to smoke it, but it was interesting to look at.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

astripp said:


> Picked up an illusione 88 candela today. I'm going to wait till the summer to smoke it, but it was interesting to look at.


How was it?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I've had and have a box of AF 858 claro's. Not as "green" as the double claro's but I do like them....hence the box purchase.
Also have some of the JR claro's and they're good too.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

I got a Illusione 888 candela from Zilla. I tried it and just ordered a box.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

I smoked my first fuente 858 candela and liked it a lot, grassy but very smooth smoke, milder than I usually like but very pleasant. I was lucky enough to pick up a 10 pack on slipperyrockcigars daily deal for $35 shipped. Can't wait to try with some age on them.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

the_brain said:


> I got a Illusione 888 candela from Zilla. I tried it and just ordered a box.


 Funny note, I usually like heavy bodied cigars or ones with "twang" this is the new exception to the rule.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

I regularly enjoy the Camacho Monarca Candela. I have had one of the Illusione 88 Candelas and found it very strong.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Two quotes from the OP( Nurse Maduro)
#1."I know that Candela wrappers, also known as Jade or American Market Standard (AMS) wrappers, were all the rage in the late 50's to 60s but then they died out (at least in the US)."
*And*
#2."What say you all? Have you smoked one? What was it, and what did you think? Want to? Or would you rather run a cheese grater over your tongue and drink a glass of lemon juice and vinegar after?"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
They indeed were called AMS,tho the terms Claro or more often Double Claro was used for the lighter greens 1950's~1960's,think sixty years give or take a few,have only heard 'em referred to as Candela recently.
While they weren't as popular as the EMS, there were quite a few lines (Garcia y Vega,Bering etc.)that sold well.
Picked up a fiver of the Don Thomas about two years ago,smoked one ROTT and a second a couple of weeks later.
Should not really say smoked,had to quit both times after about an inch into the cigars.:faint:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
After running the cheese grater or fish scaler over the tongue think something more astringent than lemon juice & vinegar would be needed,perhaps a Keroseine & Bleach cocktail.
Yup, guess tastes do change over time.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Me, I still like the dark stouts or pints of Bitter:al but will give the greenies a pass.:bolt:
Bob.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I smoked quite a few Montesino corona candelas in the late 90's. I enjoyed them. I haven't tried one since then, but I would for sure.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Back when I first started smoking cigars, I purchased a few "Flor De Jalapa" Candelas from Thompson Cigar. I didn't know that it was a "Thompson" brand at the time. 

They never tasted great, but I was just getting into cigars, so I didn't know that cigars could taste great. They had a very grassy taste, and thinking back, I remember the "sour" taste that some people have talked about. 

My vote was "Yes, but didn't care for it.

At some point I may try one again from a better brand, but I simply enjoy maduro's too much to try something different.


----------

